# Sind 60 FPS flüssiger auf 60 HZ, als auf 144 HZ ?



## Tyson8 (25. Juni 2016)

*Sind 60 FPS flüssiger auf 60 HZ, als auf 144 HZ ?*

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte wissen ob 60 FPS auf einen 60 HZ Monitor flüssiger bzw. besser ist, als 60 FPS auf einen 144 HZ Monitor ?

Weil beim 60 Hz Monitor ja sozusagen 60 Fps das optimum ist, in vielen AAA Titeln ( The Witcher 3, Rise of the Tomb Raider oder The Division ) auf Ultra einstellung bei 2k oder 4k erreicht man einfach keine 100fps+ auch nicht mit der momentan besten Karte Gtx 1080 (ausser 3 Slis vielleicht, aber die lassen wir mal ausser vor) und deswegen will ich das gerne wissen. 

Also nochmal genauer die frage, wirken 60 FPS bei einen AAA Spiel auf einen 60 HZ Monitor, wo die Grafikkarte auf einer ULTRA Grafikeinstellung und 2k/4k Auflösung wirklich nicht über 60 FPS kommt, flüssiger bzw. besser, als auf einen 144 HZ Monitor mit den gleichen einstellungen und gleicher grafikkarte die nicht über 60 FPS kommt ?


----------



## Ryle (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sind 60 FPS flüssiger auf 60 HZ, als auf 144 HZ ?*

Nö, auf einem 144Hz Monitor werden dann Bilder teilweise wiederholt was zu höherer Bewegtbildschärfe führt. Außerdem läufst du weniger Gefahr Tearing zu sehen, da das hauptsächlich dann auffällt wenn die fps höher als die Bildwiederholfrequenz ausfallen.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sind 60 FPS flüssiger auf 60 HZ, als auf 144 HZ ?*



Tyson8 schrieb:


> Weil beim 60 Hz Monitor ja sozusagen 60 Fps das optimum ist


Eben *nicht*.
Ein 60Hz Monitor erneuert alle 16.67ms das Bild. Wenn du perfekt alle 16.67ms ein neues nachschiebst passt das auch. Aber sobald ein Bild nach 16.7ms (und das darauf folgende 16.64ms, dann hast du immer noch konstante 60FPS) kommt, wird das vorige Bild einfach nochmal angezeigt, was zu einem kleinen Ruckler führt. Deswegen peilt man idR eine Framerate an, die etwas über der Bildwiederholfrequenz des Monitors liegt, damit kein Bild wiederholt wird. Natürlich werden dann vom Monitor manche Bilder nicht dargestellt, aber du hast eine konstante Bildausgabe.
Ein 144Hz Monitor erwartet alle 6.94ms ein neues Bild, daher ist es egal ob deine Framerate zwischen 55 und 65 umherspringt, wie man es im Alltag meist hat (es sei denn man nutzt Framelimiter), es wird jedes Bild angezeigt (es sei denn ein Bild braucht weniger als 6.94ms um berechnet zu werden). Es wird kein Bild wiederholt, bzw ausgelassen, daher fühlen sich auch Framerates um 60 flüssiger auf einem 144Hz Monitor an, als auf einem 60Hz Monitor.
Das die oben genannte Theorie mit der Praxis übereinstimmt, kann ich dir persönlich bestätigen, diesen Effekt merkte ich auch, als ich auf 144Hz umgestiegen bin.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Sind 60 FPS flüssiger auf 60 HZ, als auf 144 HZ ?*

Ein 144Hz erwartet nicht alle 6,94ms ein neues Bild, sondern baut alle 6,94ms ein neues Bild auf.
Auch werden Bilder bei deinen erwähnten 55-65 fps doppelt angezeigt.
Wenn du bei einem 60Hz Monitor mehr Bilder anzeigen lässt, steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit von tearing.


----------

